# Removal of venous access port



## Trendale (Mar 28, 2008)

I am coding a removal of a venous access port (36589/36590), in the op report it states, subcutaneous tunnel of the cath was closed. Should it be coded as 36590? Also, is there a code for removal of non-tunneled central venous catheters. The notation in the CPT book says, do not use those codes for non-tunneled, and does not refer you to the non-tunneled codes.


----------



## TWinsor (Apr 1, 2008)

36590 is the correct code for removal of a port.  there are no codes for removal of CVC. 

T. Winsor, CPC


----------



## Trendale (Apr 1, 2008)

*removal of venous access port*

Thats the one I used. Thanks!


----------

